# When Tigger & vc1111 talk...



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

When Tigger and vc1111 talk about making crank baits people listen.

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to make my fellow OGF tackle makers aware that John (Tigger) and Vince (vc1111) will be putting on a 1 hour seminar on crank bait building. The seminar will be from 2:00 - 3:00 on Saturday March 1 at the upcoming Outdoor Adventure Show put on by the Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Assoc. This is your chance to meet these two OGF tackle makers, learn how they do things, and witness first hand their passion for crank bait building. I have met John and I am looking forward to meeting Vince. They both have played a big part in my obsession for making crank baits. I'm also hoping I get a chance to meet other OGF tackle makers there.

Andy

Here is a link to a thread in the lounge with more info on the Outdoor Adventure Show. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=85969


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I know i'll be there unless i got school. 


nevermind, i just checked the calander.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

This makes me wish i had won the lottery ,i´d be right over .
Would be super to meet some of you guy´s in person .
Hopefully someday i´ll be able to visit U.S.A


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

ok, listen not the smartest tool in the shed, maybe the most dangreous, lol, but why doesnt some one record the 1 hr seminar, that way members of the board wont completely miss out, heck could even sell them to the members here and donate the money to a charity of choice, as for you swede, they have enough meatballs over there, they dont need a swedish meatball ha ha , besides i would have to go and translate for you,as i am the only one who watched the muppets enough to know how to speak like the chef off of there, lmao, just having fun swede, waiting for the day to meet you and the other guys in person, would be awesome,

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

In the area at the top of my list of things I'm looking forward to that day is meeting a lot of the people who hang out on these boards. It should be a blast.

Swede, if you ever come to the USA make sure you shoot me an email. I'd love to take you fishing and break bread with. You'd be welcome at my home anytime.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

this is one im REALLY REALLY looking forward to! cant wait see you guys there!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

It should be alot of fun! 
I guess Dixie said that the room we will be in has nothing planned after us............. so we can hang out there till 5 he said.

I know Vince said he would bring some his bench top sanders and such and we make some sawdust. 

I will bring some of that resin stuff and make a couple of baits.

It should be a ton of fun meeting everyone. I am really looking forward to it.

Etch you are hilarious! LOL

Swede I hope someday we can meet. I think I will traveling over there maybe next year to visit Mr Flemmming. I would to stop by and visit.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Shame it's not in April /May, I would surely have a look. Sounds good. pete


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks to these GREAT guys for doing this. Both are traveling a good distance and I think there may be a Lure or two donated to be raffled off too! 

Our club is very excited about this for sure. Tigger's right you guys have the room for as long as you need it. Heck you can make it a sleep over....nah scratch that. I don't want to see any OGF'ers in their jammies!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dixie, I can assure you there would be a high attrition rate at the event if I were to show up in my Super Hero underoos pajamas. 

"I'm Spider Man! Spider Maaaaaan! Yes, I am...."

*vc darts about the room sporting his tights and gadget belt...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got couple baits ready for donation at the upcoming Outdoor Adventure Show put on by the Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Assoc. I'm still finishing them, but I'll post pictures of them soon.

One is a musky bait that isn't ready quite yet, and another is a bass topwater prop bait, which should be done very soon.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Someone say Top-water buzzzzzz baits for the night bite!  May be a Popper too.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Just catching up on this post. 

Whoo Woo!! 

Vince & John are going over the top for us. Can't wait. The feed back I've been getting is all good!

Thanks Guys
Larry


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's the finished bass bait, a Bumble Bee Buzzer beckoning bulky, big-bellied, bawdy, burly, bitter, belligerent, bellicose bass     :


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I might be able to make it. We only have to go over 1 chapter on the 1st so i might be able to get out at 1:30


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

BBBBBZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Fish on! 

Pretty cool lookin buzz bait man. Tryin too get out but well have to wait an see. 
Larry make sure you keep the hooks away from John! If not at least bring a :C kit!
Vince Black works well also along with all white. Nice job guys!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Really great looking bait Vince. Should generate lots of interest for our raffle.
Thanks!!!!

Jig it looks like Vince must know John pretty good as he does not have any hooks on this one at all. Jig you had me spitting my coffee this am I was laughing out loud!!!

DC


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd fire out a few jokes at John's expense, but I have a history of incidents of my own...most are colorful and involve flames or sharp items.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Did any of the start with "Watch this Boys"?
DC


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

No hooks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great. I got ripped again this past weekend in the hand. 

Reminder to myself............. Don't hang baits with hooks by the light switch! LOL

I can't wait for the show. Man am I behind on viewing the new posts! LOL

Vince the bait look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe you should get "the clapper" for your workshop. so you wouldent have to worry.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> Maybe you should get "the clapper" for your workshop. so you wouldent have to worry.


LMAO...I don't care who you are, thats funny  The only problem is he may have his tools plugged into the same outlet and he would go crazy turning them off and on too...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

PEPle I am laughing so hard right now. It may be an option for me! LOL


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful color combo Vince, and the eyes have it, and those blades should whip up a storm. pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Pete. I've got a few more ready for the March 1st outing. I'm whipping up a plan as to what I'm going to do up there and what I need to bring. I may need a moving van. I wish you could be here that day. I'd love to hear you talk for an hour or two.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It's really not a bad idea.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Great Idea VC for Haz to speak.

Maybe we could take up a collection or something to get him over here or up here. 
Which is it?

DC


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

After much searching I have found the source to this 'Show' I have been reading about, sound's like it will be fun, if you could just put it off until April/May, I could make it. I just extended the trip for another week (four now) so I have a bit of fat to do/see shows like this on the side - is there a calender of shows in the states, cities/towns surrounding Ohio etc?
As for speaking, it would probably take an hour or two before anyone could understand me anyway, or I could drift into a generic American accent, which is what I found happened, last time I was in your country. 
As for the 'Shrimp' - Photography can make anything look good (even me), I have only made one lure in the past year, that I was happy with the finish, and then I did not like the colors - As I type, two more shrimp variations are drying and waiting to be painted (having trouble remembering the colors), I have done one in reverse (lip at rear end) and to my surprise, it worked, with minimal tuning, so cant wait to finish it. pete


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Pete,

When are you coming? Most shows in Ohio are over by mid March. It's kind of a winter blues or cabin fever get out the house kind of deal for us.

DC


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If he got a clapper he'd have to fall first and not be able to get up for it to work ! LOL


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

DC - I get to Kansas City on the 22 April, stroll around the N.E states for 3 weeks and leave on 21 May. Looks like I will miss them. pete


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hazmail,
Sorry for the timing of our poor weather! Are you at least going to be able to fish any here? If you ever get to Cleveland Ohio I'm sure we could get you out Walleye fishing. 
I know this guy goes by "Tigger". He's a pretty good fisherman.
DC


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

DC - Well I have one day with a guide on Lake Trueman near Clinton Mo, other than that I have nothing planned, but with the extra week now, I should be able to explore and maybe fish some more. Having said that I would not have a clue where to start, with all these odd fish you have there (line, rigs, rods etc). Problems also with all the terrorist/ airport security things they will not let you bring in reels (in hand luggage, loaded) and flying with rods is a pain.pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pete, 
If your schedule allows you to make it to Ohio during your visit, I am certain many members on here will take you fishing for walleye...the weeks you are in the states is a prime time to be fishing for them...I will offer up a Lake Erie trip with all of the gear provided (except bring some of your beauties to try) if you can make it. Many others fish on inland waters for muskie and other Ohio species and if mother nature blows everyone off of Lake Erie, the inland waters would be a good choice...think about it and try to work something out if you can.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

fugi - thank you for this generous offer -I am going to try and get up there and see Vince and Tigger, and with this extra week it should not be a problem. I would imagine a lot would depend on the weather that time of year, so will see what evolves when the time gets closer. Thank you again pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man that would be great to come and visit all of us Pete. Sorry that I have been Vacant on this forum lately. Been trying to get a bunch things ready for the show and such. Man spring is close. 

I am going out to look for the clapper later today. I need a chia pet and the Ginsu knife set also. Any leads? LOL
John


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Tigger- I can't figure this out, what's a 'clapper'. There is a good chance we will meet up in early May, I'm also really looking forward to it, 58 days until I get on the plane. pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here you go Pete...The Clapper and the Chia Pet...two very useful shop items!  

http://www.chia.com/clapper.html

Nice looking paint job on your jets down under...at first I thought I was looking at one of your new wild lures!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete, beautiful job on the Boeing, but you'll need a pile of holographic shopping bags if you ever decide to foil one.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Fugi - right, now I'm with it, just what I need for the shed, instead of stumbling around in the dark looking for switches. thanks for that.pete


----------

